
Fake Memory Cards - Learn how to spot them so you don't lose your data - nickb
http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/Fake_Memory_Cards
======
eru
"Unfortunately there is no software which will test the card, and ensure that
it's genuine."

Market Opportunity?

~~~
dyu
Would it be too late if you buy from a shady source and if they know that they
are fake? They might not accept exchanges or returns.

